# IBS and sex....



## Hopeful04 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey there,I'm an IBS-C sufferer since about age 17 or 18. I'm 23 now and recently have been feeling pretty good since I discovered I have to stay away from wheat and milk products. But I recently found this site and read a post on extreme pain after sex and was extremely relieved to find out that other people have had this happen. Don't want to get too graphic but even though I am a virgin, I have plenty of drive and can't wait until the day I'm married, but there's a big problem. Like anyone I used to masturbate to ease pent-up sexual energy. I'm not even talking toys or objects, just a little pressure when necessary. But one day I had extreme pain in the bowel region, instant need to evacuate, intense heartrate and profuse sweating, etc. I thought I'd really hurt myself somehow doing something completely normal. The pain subsided after a while but left a horrible dull, uncomfortable ache in my bowel area that lasted for months, as if something was twisted and I could feel every single activity in my bowel area. Not pleasant. This happened a couple times, pretty much any time I did it. I also have anxiety issues and let me tell you that went through the roof. Well I had hoped that this would go away after some time, so I managed to avoid sexual responses (though if it happens in your sleep not much you can do :-/ ) for a couple years. Well, once again, it happend and now there's that terrible dull ache in my bowel region again.What am I supposed to do?? I haven't done many tests besides the basic ones and I feel stupid going to the doctor saying it hurts if I masturbate, and right now I feel like it's impossible to have sex at all, after marriage or otherwise. Should I just become a nun and give up my dreams of finding the perfect man someday?? Right now I'm so depressed I can barely move. Help!!!!


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, my advise is go to a female doctor and tell her your symptoms.Since I have had this problem I have not been in a relationship and am a lot older than you but I have a fear of intimatecy as I suffer from D not C.Good luck and get checked out for your own peace of mind.


----------

